# Walking on Back Legs



## fjm

When I took Poppy to puppy classes, the teacher advised us not to encourage the pups walk on their hind legs until they were adults - then she looked at the two poodles in the class, and said poodles would do it anyway! I think I would wait until she is fully grown before teaching her tricks based upon it, but not worry if she does it spontaneously.


----------



## Dioritt

That's what I was thinking, FJM. Just like with agility, I don't think it's a good idea to do anything that will put unnecessary strain on their joints while they're still growing. I thought I'd ask though as my son's eager to teach him to walk. I'll explain to him why we shouldn't yet, and find something else he can easily train.


----------



## outwest

My poodle walks on her back legs a lot. I didn't encourage it when she was younger, but she did it so often I stopped worrying about it. It is tremendously cute! I would let him do it on his own, not encourage it and when he is a year old he should be able to be trained to do it without hurting himself. I hope so anyway because my poodle is a year old and now dances.


----------



## Dioritt

Well I don't think I'm going to be able to stop him. He's doing it a lot now. Every time we're going to have a training session (we have many short sessions throughout the day) he's up on his back legs dancing about and whenever people come through the door. I shan't encourage it, though. Not yet.


----------



## Leooonie

It seems like a 'poodle' thing!

Harley is now 3 and can 'stay' on his back legs, 'hop', walk forwards and backwards, and go from beign on his back legs to lowering himself to a 'beg' . all very impressive. so I would wait a while, treat her occasionally for doing it, but wait till she is a bit older (a yr or more) before you actively start teaching her any tricks on her back legs. it'd be much more useful to have a good regime of other tricks before trying the more difficult ones.. this will increase her drive, and make her more willing to learn 

poodles are just so clever they can learn anything at any age


----------



## tortoise

Just don't push past the point of fatigue and it is fine. It's when you're thinking you're going to walk a young dog for 2 miles on its hind legs that it could be a problem.

Just like starting any unusual activity, it will take some time to develop the muscles.

The stand to beg is a challenging exercise - I don'ts think it is appreciated enough!


----------



## LEUllman

Walking on two legs is a classic poodle trait, much beloved of circus trainers. Check out at 2:25, where a gray mini balances on its hind legs -- on a tightrope!


----------



## petitpie

LEUllman said:


> Walking on two legs is a classic poodle trait, much beloved of circus trainers. Check out at 2:25, where a gray mini balances on its hind legs -- on a tightrope!
> 
> Circus Poodles (HD) - YouTube


Thanks, that was amazing video!


----------



## petitpie

outwest said:


> My poodle walks on her back legs a lot. I didn't encourage it when she was younger, but she did it so often I stopped worrying about it. It is tremendously cute! I would let him do it on his own, not encourage it and when he is a year old he should be able to be trained to do it without hurting himself. I hope so anyway because my poodle is a year old and now dances.


"Oh, dance pixy,dance
Twirl, spin, prancing pixy, whirl
Gleaming eyes twinkle"


Perfect visual in your Haiku, Outwest!


----------



## petitpie

So eager to please,
My poodle dog is happy,
Dancing on hind feet!


----------



## sbarnhardt

Our Jack has learned the sit up and beg, stand, etc. very well. He's also learned to use it as a "cute" exercise for when he thinks he's done something wrong and he "might" be in trouble. Holds his two front paws together like he's praying. Probably is!!!

No praying in this picture though!!










Here's what I mean by his "praying." This is NOT a good picture. I took it quick one day with my cellphone which is not a good picture taking camera. He's begging his "mommy" for something in this one.


----------



## Kloliver

Here's another amazing performance. Incrementally train to build muscle. The bigger the dog, the harder core work is.


----------



## MrsKaia

That last YT-movie ... wow! I've been trying to get Cal to stand on his hind legs, but I gave up. That is not an easy thing to teach (I think). He can sit pretty


----------



## spoowhisperer

Walking the dog. [VIDEO]


----------



## ekbaby734

Mine does this also.. Sooty also when he uses the restroom(male) will walk on his front legs as well.. My lil circus performer


----------



## Markbthompson

My standard has been able to do it since I got her at 4 months, no encouragement needed. I found out when the trainer in puppy class said if she jumped on me to turn away and put my leg up but she just balanced on her back legs and walked around me. I didn't want her to do it unless alarming me so I stopped her with down commands. She does do it when playing with other dogs though.


----------



## JShavers

Dioritt said:


> Hi.
> 
> My mini is now 8 months and has started standing up and taking a few steps on his back legs. This isn't a taught behaviour, it's something he just suddenly started doing of his own accord, mostly when somebody comes in. He knows he mustn't jump up, so he's taken to this standing/walking behaviour instead.
> 
> I'm thinking I could use this behaviour to train some tricks (he knows lots already and loves learning new ones) but I'm concerned about whether it can be damaging to his back.
> 
> Anybody know anything about this?


My one year old toy poodle does this all the time. He started doing it on his on as well especially when he wants attention. If I reach out to him he will spin around and sometimes walk on his back legs.


----------

